# Idaho Elk beware!



## The100road (May 6, 2017)

@Lance s sent me some of his dyed and stabilized wood to turn into elk calls for him. Got the first one finished today. 

Not 100% sure, but I believe it is the spalted California pepper.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 7, 2017)

Nice touches with the rope. One day you call makers are going to post a video to show us how all these different calls work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lance s (May 7, 2017)

That this is green dyed pepper. And unreal how good it looks.


----------



## The100road (May 13, 2017)

The @Lance s collection 

These will ship out Monday lance.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2017)

Gorgeous wood! Gorgeous work! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lance s (May 13, 2017)

Those are perfect.


----------

